# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Moisture in hallway adjacent to bathroom... eggs behind skirting?

## samteddy99999

Hello 
Wondering if I can get your help  :Smilie:   
So it seems like a bad run for my mum's bathroom. We found some wet floorboards on Saturday and called a plumber over. Wet floorboards are in the hallway next to the bathroom (bathroom itself is tiled). He reckons there isn't a pipe leak (water meter not ticking over) but there might be a waterproofing issue as the leak seems to get worse after using the shower. Mum got her bathroom renovated 2 years ago by a handyman, and we only just noticed now.    From here, essentially did two things: 1. looked under the house to see if leak was going all the way through. Took 2 photos (one photo seems to be a hole - not sure if it's because it's rotted away or something ate it?)  2 Removed hallway skirting to get a better look at the water coming through.  
When I did #2, I noticed something that looked like eggs, but I'm not that savvy with bugs nor renovation so wanted to check if anybody knows what they are... took two photos for context (close up and medium shot) 
I'm hoping not termites but a quick google matches the description of termite eggs... 
I'll be calling both a leak detection company and a pest company tomorrow but wanted to get your thoughts :S 
Thanks so much for your help!!
Sam

----------


## Marc

You got some water damage, but those are not termite eggs. They do lay eggs but inside their nest deep underground not randomly on wood  :Smilie: 
Those are probably cockroach egg cases.

----------


## droog

Don’t worry about the “eggs” at this stage, there is a lot of water and that is what needs to be fixed. 
I suspect there will be a fair amount of repair / replacement work required during which any pest problems will become apparent.

----------


## samteddy99999

Thanks for your responses Marc and droog! OK, glad that termites don't randomly lay eggs on wood haha  :Smilie:  
Yeah, seems to be a lot of work to go  :Frown:  but oh well, on with it... 
Thanks again  :Smilie:

----------


## joynz

Was the tradie who did it insured? 
I’d be going back to him/her.

----------


## YoungBolt

That is some rot. Mum must have a significant amount of water leaking from the shower. Does she have a bath? If so, does she use it often? 
If there's any other bathroom/ensuite, I'd be using that and not using that bathroom any longer.  
If the handyman has a business name and ABN, I'd be getting him bag asap to fix this free of charge. Otherwise threaten to take his dodgy @@@@ to VCAT. He doesn't need to be licenced to do waterproofing in this state, but he does need to show that he waterproofed it to standard and sign off on it, otherwise he could be found by VCAT to be liable for the damage.

----------


## droog

> I've got the leak detection company coming on Friday

  With the amount of water visible in the pictures I hate to tell you but I thinks it’s going to be more where is it not leaking. :No:

----------


## cyclic

First thing the plumber should have done was remove the tap handles and flanges, remove the shower outlet, cap off the shower thread, turn on a shower tap, either hot or cold but no need for both, look for leaks at the taps, or listen for water noise in the wall.
If no leaks from in the wall then place some glad wrap over the waste outlet to block it and put enough water in the shower tray so it is high enough to meet the walls then go under the house and look for water leaking.
If this has not been done then you have paid the plumber for nothing, and you will probably get the same result from the water leak company. 
And phone Mum's insurance company and see if she is covered for leaks/damage of this nature. 
I would like to see a pic of the shower itself to comment further

----------

